# Rice Cooking



## edsmith58 (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey

I'm trying to find someone who would be able to cook large batches of white long grain rice for me.
I can supply the bags of organic rice, i'd need it cooked with a 3-1 water to rice ratio and rinsed clean at the end, then cooled/ dried covered on trays overnight in a fridge.

Initially 40-60lb of rice, this would be a monthly thing, hopefully increasing as time goes on.

I'm based Marina Del Rey way so hopefully not too far away for collection.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## granola girl (Mar 8, 2015)

edsmith58 said:


> Hey
> 
> I'm trying to find someone who would be able to cook large batches of white long grain rice for me.
> I can supply the bags of organic rice, i'd need it cooked with a 3-1 water to rice ratio and rinsed clean at the end, then cooled/ dried covered on trays overnight in a fridge.
> ...


Is Irwindale too far? When you say dried covered on a tray. Do you mean in a layer on a hotel full sheet tray? or in bowl molded shape? Are you delivering and picking up?


----------



## pagedeveloper (Oct 10, 2020)

I think they want you to "DRVIE" to them. Not them deliver to you... It is interesting that they are not talking about how much they are going to pay for this service. Why are they not doing them self? Cooking rice is a very simple task, and they could cook, and pan also. I am confused on this....


----------



## DetroitOink (Dec 17, 2020)

Cooking it in a full pan in the oven works wonders for me. Measure out your rice and put it in a full, 4" pan. Measure out your liquid and bring it to a boil. Pour the boiling liquid into the pan, give it a nice stir, and immediately cover it with film and foil, put it in the oven at 350 degrees for 35 minutes, and then let it sit for 15 on the counter before you uncover and stir it. You can fit about 10-12 cups of rice without it overflowing.


----------



## JeanMilburn (Dec 21, 2020)

Available


----------

